# 25 degrees in his room!! (now 26 eek!)



## jennifer89

He's in a sleepsuit and vest is that okay? Xx


----------



## MummyKaya

I've just got him in a vest now. Took the sleepsuit off he felt too hot. Depends how he feels. Check the back of his neck :)


----------



## loopy loulou

My LOs room thermometer says 26 at the mo!!! She's got a short sleeved vest and a 1 tog sleeping bag. She doesn't feel too hot at the mo, so hope it will be ok.. She has a black out blind which keeps the heat out and the window is open.

Bloody weather... too hot.. too cold... can't win!!!

I'm sure they'll be fine... mummy knows best. xx


----------



## jojo2605

Thats definitely ok to me. IF my LOs room was that hot he'd only be in a vest and a loose cellular blanket to be honest. Thats what my LO is sleeping in at the moment as it seems quite warm and he seems quite hot and bothered!


----------



## FunkyClaire

It's 24 degrees in my LO's room and she's in just a vest (1.0 tog Grobag)... I was sweltering in there in just my nightie... dreading it getting any hotter!


----------



## Claire788

Just found this, HtH

The following data supplied by the Shirley Institute in Manchester provides a useful rough guide to the tog ratings ascribed to various baby clothing and bedding:

Vest 0.2 
Babygro 1.0
Jumper 2.0
Cardigan 2.0
Trousers 2.0
Nappy (disposible) 2.0 (less when wet)
Sleep suit 4.0
Sheet 0.2
Old blanket 1.5
New blanket 2.0
Quilts 9.0
Note that swaddling can increase the tog rating by up to 4 times. Likewise, a blanket folded in half doubles the tog rating.

2.5 tog: For use all year and for standard room temps of 61-69F/16-20C
1.0 tog: For use in warmer weather and in warmer rooms of 69-73F/20-24C
0.5 tog: For use in hot weather and warm room temps of 73-80F/24-27C

Besides the temperature of the room your baby is sleeping in, a number of other external factors determine the required tog rating of the sleeping bag, that is, the quantity of clothing your baby is wearing, your baby's health, and the amount of bedding required to keep your baby warm (this can vary from one child to another, but should become clear with time).
The table below is a guide to the level of clothing suitable to be worn under a Grobag sleeping bag for each of the three tog units:
 



Attached Files:







Grobag_clothing_guide2.gif
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 110


----------



## smartie

I have just put Callum down in his vest and swaddled in a cellualr blanket. Its 24.5 in our room where he is. Unfortunately we still have to swaddle him as his startle reflex is really strong, I would love for him to be in a grobag now!


----------



## MissRhead

It's reaching 27 in our room, with the window open!! My LO is in his nappy with a really light cotton blanket, I just can't put anything eles on him he is sweating even now! X


----------



## jennifer89

Claire788 said:


> Just found this, HtH
> 
> The following data supplied by the Shirley Institute in Manchester provides a useful rough guide to the tog ratings ascribed to various baby clothing and bedding:
> 
> Vest 0.2
> Babygro 1.0
> Jumper 2.0
> Cardigan 2.0
> Trousers 2.0
> Nappy (disposible) 2.0 (less when wet)
> Sleep suit 4.0
> Sheet 0.2
> Old blanket 1.5
> New blanket 2.0
> Quilts 9.0
> Note that swaddling can increase the tog rating by up to 4 times. Likewise, a blanket folded in half doubles the tog rating.
> 
> 2.5 tog: For use all year and for standard room temps of 61-69F/16-20C
> 1.0 tog: For use in warmer weather and in warmer rooms of 69-73F/20-24C
> 0.5 tog: For use in hot weather and warm room temps of 73-80F/24-27C
> 
> Besides the temperature of the room your baby is sleeping in, a number of other external factors determine the required tog rating of the sleeping bag, that is, the quantity of clothing your baby is wearing, your baby's health, and the amount of bedding required to keep your baby warm (this can vary from one child to another, but should become clear with time).
> The table below is a guide to the level of clothing suitable to be worn under a Grobag sleeping bag for each of the three tog units:
> https://www.first4dads.co.uk/images/product/Grobag_clothing_guide2.gif

thanks hun! its gone upto 26 now! think i might just go take his sleepsuit off, i've got the window open & blackout blinds, and its going up not down! poor mite is going to be sleeping naked soon!

p.s i couldnt see the table

xx


----------



## Claire788

odd, this should work! :)
 



Attached Files:







Grobag_clothing_guide2.gif
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jennifer89

Claire788 said:


> odd, this should work! :)

does that mean...

if its 26 degrees, use a short sleeve vest & a 0.5 gro bag? xx


----------



## Claire788

actually looking at my post, havent even answered the question!!

Hmm I *Think* if its 26 degrees, a vest and a 0.5 tog grow bag like the chart says = 0.7 tog - OR

vest 0.2 
Babygro 1.0 
= 1.2 tog, maybe a bit warm, so I'd go with just a babygro or just a vest? iykwim?

Blimey thats complicated! lol


----------



## loopdido

Mirren's room thermometer says 27 degrees! Her room has sun on it from now to sunset - the window is open the blind is down - she is wearing a nappy and a cotton dress. Last night she wore a vest only and no covers at all and he legs were still really hot!

what's it gonna be like when the temps get in the thirties!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Our room was 26 last night. Daisy had on a sleepsuit with no vest and no covers or sleeping bag. I had her 1.5tog sleeping bag ready to put her into if the temperature dropped or she was chilly but she was fine.


----------



## Jolinar

I'd see how the baby feels underneath the clothes, Nicholas was too warm in a sleepsuit and vest, he's spent the whole day in just his body suit today and seems much happier.

If the sun is on the room its best to close the window before the sun comes around and pull the blinds and curtains to keep the heat out. The temps are much higher in the sun.


----------



## chele

Where can you get a 0.5 tog sleeping bag from that doesn't cost the earth?

At night it's 24 in my LOs room and he's in a short sleeve vest and a 1 tog sleeping bag. He is fine without the sleeping bag but gets cold about 4am if without it


----------



## minnie83

LO's room was over 26 last night when I put her to bed, I put her in a sleepsuit (no vest) and opened her 1 tog sleeping bag and put her on top of it. Later on I zipped her up, luckily she's not a wriggler at night!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Last night Darwin wore a vest and a sleepsuit and it was about 21C I think tonight he might have to wear less. He's playing just with his on nappy right now :) So hard to know what to do!


----------



## Embovstar

hey, it's 26 in my flat too. Isaac is just in his nappy and a vest. Last night was pretty warm too so he slept in a vest and babygro but was not swaddled nor did he have a blanket.

I'll do the same tonight but with only 1 layer of clothing...

Bloody weather!

Nicola xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

ditto, our room is 26 degrees....got Evie in a short sleeve bodysuit & just a sheet tucked round her.....we have a blackout blind too, I swear they absorb heat !

Even my toddler is just sleeping in a jammy top and a sheet as her 4 tog duvet is making her sweat !

Ah well, the weather man says it'll all be over by Monday x


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl's room is 26 degrees at the moment and he's in bed in just a vest tonight. I keep a stack of sheets and blankets of varying weights next to his bed so that I can pile him up if it gets chilly - it has been clear as a bell here all day so I'm expecting a chilly night - well, cooler anyway lol. 

Last night he was in a baby-gro and he felt a bit hot. I've also taken his waterproof sheet off as I think this was making him hotter.


----------



## New2Bumps

Ours is 27. Ethan is just in his nappy! As it drops cooler I'll drape a muslin over his legs. He still wakes 3am ish for a feed so if it's cooler I'll pop a short sleeved vest on him before I pop him back down. 
I always think - if baby is too cold, he'll wake up. If baby's too hot... 
I'd rather err on the side of caution. 
It's a nightmare isn't it :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It gets really hot in our room so Edward is just in his vest and nappy or just nappy depending xx


----------



## AP

26 degrees here and alex is in a vest. the heat is annoying her though.


----------



## redpoppy

25 in our room. put LO down in a long sleeved vest and 1 tog sleeping bag but took off the sleeping bag as it didn't seem right to me.

Put a blanket over the bottom half of her legs so her thighs are exposed.

I'm just winging it but I think that seems right. :shrug:

If somone put me in a long sleeved vest and a sleeping bag I think I'd be too hot. But then I'm not a baby. 
:dohh:

I honestly don't know. :shrug:


----------



## WW1

It's 24 in LO's room at the mo so we've got her in a long sleeved vest and have draped a cellular blanket over her legs so she can kick it off if she wants to.

Last night I put her in her 1tog growbag just before going to bed (the temp had dropped to 22 degrees). I'll do the same tonight if it's a similar temp. She didn't wake at all when I put her in it!


----------



## sparkle_1979

urgh its just so annoying. I just took her 1 tog bag off her and have her just in a vest as the nursery is 26, but then i worry about it getting chilly later. Seems strange seeing her in a vest only, doesnt seem right :(


----------



## sweetie_c

LO is still in her vest it's far too hot, will cover her with a light blanket later when he temperature drops


----------



## emmad339

I have my two in just a sleepsuit and no vest atm. Window is open in there and it's still showing 27 on the thermometer. Will probably but a thin blanket over them before I go to bed later if the temp drops a little but I'd rather them be a little on the cool side than to overheat


----------



## jennifer89

thanks everyone :thumbsup: we all have the same problems!

last night (when i first posted) he was just in a vest, untill about 12 when i snuck a sleepsuit on him, i tried a small blanket, but he kicks them off within seconds, even when hes fast asleep! i think it dropped to around 24ish & was still warm to walk into his room!

tonight hes just in a vest again, as its between 26/27, might sneak a sleepsuit if it gets cooler, saying that i've got his window wideeeeee open and its only a box room! and the temp aint going down! i'll have to get a fan if this keeps it up!

OT but i was watching the blackpool game at wemby and the temp was 41.5 there!!! i was sweating here at 26 during the day!

xx


----------



## New2Bumps

Baby will wake up if they're too cold. 
Red Poppy - I've read that after 2 months the 'extra layer for baby' rule no longer applies, and so I dress Ethan in the same layers as I have.


----------



## jennifer89

New2Bumps said:


> Baby will wake up if they're too cold.
> Red Poppy - I've read that after 2 months the 'extra layer for baby' rule no longer applies, and so I dress Ethan in the same layers as I have.

same here, i put josh in same as me, maybe less sometimes? today i've had jeans and a little top on, and hes had either just a vest, or some linen shorts and tshirt x


----------



## Mynx

Our room is 24 degrees right now.. usually I'd have the windows open to keep it cool but the neighbours are having a VERY loud party so I've shut them just so the poor little mite can get some kip! She's in a vest and a babygro with a light blanket loosley over her. Her sleeping bag is on standby in case she gets cold :)


----------

